# .reg Datei erstellen



## fischkrampf (15. November 2001)

Hi, ich weiss net genau ob ich hier richtig bin, aber ich poste mein prob einfach mal:

ich möchte aus dem Schlüssel
*HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\DMInteractive\RealJ\PATHS*
die Zeichenfolge
*JAVABIN (JAVABIN  REG_SZ  Wert)*
ändern.

Mein Versuch war (in einer .reg Datei):
*
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\DMInteractive\RealJ\PATHS]
"JAVABIN"=deiMudda
*
Des geht nich, was mach ich da falsch?

thx für eure replys!


----------



## Interritor (16. November 2001)

Versuchstm mit "". Also so:

REGEDIT4 

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\DMInteractive\RealJ\PATHS] 
"JAVABIN"="deiMudda"


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (18. November 2001)

hi,
und wenn du es nochmal anders machen willst,öffne den schlüssel und gebe die werte ein usw. und dann einfach exportieren  die reg datei wird dann erstellt mit allen nötigen angaben.


----------

